# Detoxing



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detoxification

http://themastercleanse.org/

Has anyone tried a Detox Diet? I have not, but I plan to do The Master Cleanse very soon. :mrgreen: I'll report in the Daily How I Feel Forum when I begin, and update it day by day.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

in interested in hearing how this goes.
it would be good to have the feeling of starting afresh and clean again.
read through it all though, and its too extreme/intense for me to be able to do (lack of will power/afraid of death=Phaha)
anyways, consider me subscribed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

Cool beans,

After a little research I've found out it will take quite a small investment (that I don't have atm) to get started. But as soon as I'm near ready to begin, I'll keep this thread informed. :mrgreen:


----------



## cBURT (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been doing intense detoxification with great results. also, b12 and b6 sublingually vanquished my DP in 3 days. however, i still don't have the mental edge i used to. but, i am fully confident that it will return with even more potency as I remove toxins from my body and replace them with whole, organic nutrition.

literature:

Detoxify or Die
The Ultramind Solution

i hope to get a copy of smart nutrients by abram hoffer very soon. he's had great success with tons of mental disorders, including schizophrenia and alzheimer's.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Ive heard great results about vit b therapy in the treatment of bipolar and moderate depressions. Its helped me as well. Peace.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I was really into this for a while and was gonna start it hardcore, but then I heard some doctors on TV speaking that said that the whole Detox-craze is unnecessary because the human body has more than enough ability by itself to cleanse itself of toxins. Thats why we have organs like the liver and kidneys etc. But I dunno which side to believe yet. It certainly cant hurt to eat organic and healthy.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I mean the whole detox industry is a million if not billion-dollar industry. With all the products and books and pills etc.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Inzom said:


> I mean the whole detox industry is a million if not billion-dollar industry. With all the products and books and pills etc.


You are right my friend. The medical industry is as well. Its a money making racket man. 
People in the medical profession will say anything alternative is a scam because it takes money away from them and it takes money away from the government. The government is in on this money making racket as well. The medical industry and government together are violating people by tryin to make the H1N1 Vaccine mandatory. This vaccine has huge health risks. Theres a profit to be made outa peoples misfortune. We are living in a machine my friend. I wont choke back their pills of mass manipulation. 
I agree the detox industry can be a scam. I guess we have to use our noggins. A healthy diet and lifestyle are the ways to go. Peace.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I could not agree more Noodles. I know exactly what you are talking about. Well, as much as anyone that does not live in the united states can know. Have you seen the films "Zeitgeist" 1 and 2, "Endgame", "The Obama Deception", "Generation Rx", and "Loose Change : Final Cut" ?

If not, here are some links:

*Zeitgeist 1* : 
Here is the website for "Generation Rx" http://www.generationrxfilm.com/

"Zeitgeist 1" and "Loose Change" are not quite as relevant to the discussion as the other ones, Zeitgeist 1 mostly addresses religion but also 9/11 and the New World Order later on in the movie, and Loose Change only addresses the NWO and 9/11.

These films are absolute essential viewing for anyone with an open mind, and to the people screaming "Conspiracy Theory craziness!!" well, If even half of what these films document is true, then that is bad enough. And it?s not theories anymore, the facts are there.

Peace, and good luck to all of you americans in October/November. If I were you I?d take my guns and camp in the woods/mountains. Here?s why:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

By the way, when she mentions Concentration Camps she is most likely refering to the camps that FEMA have put up across the united states.


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks man. Ive seen some of zeitgeist. I really need watch it all and cant remember why I didnt. I havent seen the others. I will watch them and share them. People really need to know the truth. Im grateful Im not in America. Great stuff man. Peace.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

There is no scientific evidence to support the efficacy of any type of cleansing or detox regime. Not only do they not work, they have the potential to harm those who try them. For all these reasons I recommend everyone save their money and their health by avoiding these pseudoscientific treatments.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Great quote/signature Absentis. I'm tattooing that on my forehead to remind myself what I'm doing....

And detox... Isn't your body sort of capable of doing that on it's own if you eat healthy and sleep well...? Just wondering... I'd be scared I'd get worse from blood sugar fluctuations and loss of vitamins and such.


----------



## cBURT (Aug 6, 2009)

Absentis apparently makes statements predicated upon unfounded assumptions, in the absence of data.

Here is an article in a reputable journal:

prohealthsaunaDOTcom/files/saunatherapy2DOTpdf

And detoxification and nutritional therapies are working for me.


----------



## cBURT (Aug 6, 2009)

additionally, see:

detoxacademyDOTorg/pdfs/Rachinow_abstractDOTpdf


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Like I think I said earlier in this thread I?m not educated enough about this matter, but I dont think it would be good for a mentally unstable mind/brain to go 4-14 days on nothing but 2 litres per day of orange juice and maplesuryp and cayenne-pepper.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Like I think I said earlier in this thread I?m not educated enough about this matter, but I dont think it would be good for a mentally unstable mind/brain to go 4-14 days on nothing but 2 litres per day of orange juice and maplesuryp and cayenne-pepper.


Darn, now you tell me.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

york said:


> Great quote/signature Absentis. I'm tattooing that on my forehead to remind myself what I'm doing....


Hahaha, that's awesome. I think I remember reading the quote on Reddit, but I'm not certain.



york said:


> And detox... Isn't your body sort of capable of doing that on it's own if you eat healthy and sleep well...? Just wondering... I'd be scared I'd get worse from blood sugar fluctuations and loss of vitamins and such.


You're absolutely correct that the body handles detoxification on its own. If the body were to allow toxins to build up and couldn't get rid of them on its own, then the human race would have died out long ago. If you follow detox regimes then you're very likely to experience unhealthy fluctuations in not just blood sugar and vitamins, but many biochemical elements. I find it very unfortunate that there are alternative health movements that mislead people and get them to do unhealthy processes all for a profit.

Sometimes humans make me sad.


----------

